# Famous Reptile Keepers



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any famous non-animal people who keep reptiles really. 

Dougie from McFly has fiji Iguana's and water monitors, and Ken Livingstone has Caiman and monitor lizards...Any others ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some hollywood actor had some cobras, cant remember who off the top of my head though.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

bill bailey keeps yemens.and im sure jonothan ross keeps a royal and nocholas cage had two cobras but he had to get rid of them once his nieghbours found out.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Mckenzie Crook of 'The Office' & 'Pirates of the Carribean' - long time tortoise man!!! 

Tony Blair (ex Prime Minister) - married to one:mf_dribble:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bill Baley is king....It is so much better than he has chams!


----------



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I read somewhere that Alice Cooper has 9 snakes?? And also that Slash from Guns n' Roses has a snake, can't remember which species...


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Ken Livingstone has a caiman? lol no way, that supprises me.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

t-bo said:


> Ken Livingstone has a caiman? lol no way, that supprises me.


yeah and me, Ken Livingstone as in the last mayor of london??


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Bill Baley is king....It is so much better than he has chams!


Agreed, and totally agreed 

I didn't know of any more than whats in this thread. Didn't we have an identical thread here a while ago?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

nymphetaminemist said:


> I think I read somewhere that Alice Cooper has 9 snakes?? And also that Slash from Guns n' Roses has a snake, can't remember which species...


Slash has been big into royals since the 80's

and Kerry Kingfrom Slayer is a huge fan of morelia species and breeds some crackers.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah kerry king has some jag beauties!
didnt know about bill bailey keeping chams :no1: bill bailey is a legend! (also a slayer fan)


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

Jim morrison of the doors aka the lizard king was realy into reptiles dont think he kept any though.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hasnt leonardo decaprio got a green iggy?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Some welsh rugby player who plays for wales has a pair of bd's


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

gtm said:


> Mckenzie Crook of 'The Office' & 'Pirates of the Carribean' - long time tortoise man!!!
> 
> Tony Blair (ex Prime Minister) - married to one:mf_dribble:


 

spluttered into my drink reading that! LMAO!!! tea down the nose...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Some welsh rugby player who plays for wales has a pair of bd's


not a Welsh rugby player that plays for Scotland then


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Nope....
Joel


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Taken from an article from the times online by an ex collegue...

“He was a nice bloke to work with, though, he had a good sense of humour.” 
Apart from talking about his left-wing creed, the only other topic that was of consistent interest to Livingstone was his collection of pet reptiles, which he kept at his parents’ home in nearby Norwood. “When he wasn’t talking about politics he was talking about lizards and snakes,” Grant said.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SiUK said:


> some hollywood actor had some cobras, cant remember who off the top of my head though.


Nicholas Cage.

Jonathan Ross has royals.....sorry I mean woyals:lol2:


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought Ken was herpetologically more oriented towards newts?


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Jonathan Ross has royals.....sorry I mean woyals:lol2:


hahahaha


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

WOw this thread was pretty good, Surprised at a few...i would have thought womas would have been JRoss is first choice, easier for him to say...there again eevryone would think he had Roma pythons anyway lmao


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

How about a historical overview, to show that reptile keeping is much older than the ARs suggest? Archbishop of Canterbury William Laud (17th century) kept a tortoise in his grounds.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Cyberlizard said:


> How about a historical overview, to show that reptile keeping is much older than the ARs suggest? Archbishop of Canterbury William Laud (17th century) kept a tortoise in his grounds.


I read something about Emperor Ming and corn snakes........I may however be making that up.*shrugs*


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

nymphetaminemist said:


> I think I read somewhere that Alice Cooper has 9 snakes?? And also that Slash from Guns n' Roses has a snake, can't remember which species...


kerry king from slayer has a carpet python or 2...


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Fangio, I take it you are referring to the Chinese and not the baddie in Flash Gordon? :lol2:

I think it's great that people like Slash keep snakes, but I would be worried if I thought they were the only well-known herp keepers as then it is easy for the enemies of pet ownership to paint pro-herp celebrities as a bunch of crazy guys.

David Attenborough kept salamanders when he was young, I believe, and gave his son one when he was growing up.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes I meant the Chinese emporer and not Ming the Merciless!:lol2:

Kerry King said in an interview that he thought Slash had given up all his snakes. Dunno if he still has any??


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

my sister said the bloke from fall out boy has an afrock...dunno if its true


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Cyberlizard said:


> How about a historical overview, to show that reptile keeping is much older than the ARs suggest? Archbishop of Canterbury William Laud (17th century) kept a tortoise in his grounds.


Yes - it lived for a huge amount of time until it was dug up by a careless labourer - it got frostbite and expired.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

*lame joke removed*


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

gtm said:


> Mckenzie Crook of 'The Office' & 'Pirates of the Carribean' - long time tortoise man!!!
> 
> Tony Blair (ex Prime Minister) - married to one:mf_dribble:


:roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

When i become famous I'l repost back here with my collection haha

Fraser


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

As far as I remember Kerry King's also big on boas and retics, not sure if he keeps them anymore but he certainly used to... remember him taling about them in a chat event thing on kingsnake a few years ago.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Dominic Monaghan from LOST and Lord of the rings used to have chameleons, spiders and snakes. I luvs him :flrt:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Fangio said:


> I read something about Emperor Ming and corn snakes........I may however be making that up.*shrugs*



arent corns an american species.......


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

spend_day said:


> arent corns an american species.......


 Yup.......trade does exist around the world though. I did read that somewhere or other but pretty uncertain on it's truthiness. (in fact 99% sure either it isn't true or my memory fails and I read something different (was years ago)).

Ignore me....

Carry on


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm really surprised about Ken Livingstone keeping Caiman and Monitor lizards! Shame they haven't eaten him yet as i'm sure everyone would like to see that. I think all the DWA people would change their minds and make it compulsory for politicians to keep Caiman so they can all get eaten.:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

t-bo said:


> Ken Livingstone has a caiman? lol no way, that supprises me.


Last I heard, he kept newts


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I heard Jack has a few snakes.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

William Regal in WWE keeps a large number of different herps

i read once that Kerry king from slayer has like around 50 snakes, and breeds them:no1:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Kerry King's Obsession: Snakes Video Interviews - Blender Online Video Channel

some of kerrys collection..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The woman who plays Myfanwe in Little Britain has a tortoise! She lost it & eventually found it & it was in the news not long ago.


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

I got told that the guy out of the prodigy kept the alligator out of their breathe video, dont know if thats true though.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Ken Livingstone keeps Salamanders.
Justin Hawkins has 3 spiders.
Derek Griffiths (remember him off playschool!!) has Leopard Geckos.
Bruce Willis has a Boa called 'slim.'


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

sting keep lizards ,iggys if i remember rightly


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

slash at one point had at least 2 snakes.. clyde and cranston.. lol.. some type of python... cant remember the exact type.. also kerry king from slayer.. he has tons of snakes including hots!


----------

